# Hannahatchee wma hog hunt



## mwood1985 (May 7, 2017)

Anyone planning on going down to Hanna for the hog hunt in a few weeks


----------



## GTHunter (May 12, 2017)

I might be there, depending on work and social schedules. I've been planning on going to some of the summer time hunts there to try and get some buddies their first pigs.


----------



## mwood1985 (May 13, 2017)

It's gonna be hot. A buddy and I plan on hunting my hunt club off tatum then moving to the wma if they aren't moving for us up on the ridge. Trying to get home on his first pig


----------



## RickG1 (May 29, 2017)

Where can I find more info about this hog hunt, date, etc??


----------



## getaff (May 29, 2017)

Where is this WMA?  Anyone need a hunting partner


----------

